# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Sannavaket – Vientiane  (Lịch trình: 4 ngày / 3 đêm)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Sannavaket – Vientiane 
(Lịch trình: 4 ngày / 3 đêm -> đi và về bằng máy bay)
Du lịch Lào là du lịch văn hóa, thắng cảnh nước Lào với những vùng núi hoang sơ cùng nhiều vùng quê thanh bình.Du lịch Lào được chia làm 7 vùng chính: Vientiane, Xiengkhoang, Luang Phabang, Thakhek, Savanakhet, Pakse và Champasak.
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - VIENTIANE - SAVANAKHET(Ăn: Trưa, Chiều) 
06h00’: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel  đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 841 (08h30’ - 10h50) đi Vientiane. Đến sân bay Vientiane, xe và Hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn đi Sannavaket nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tối tự do khám phá Savanakhet về đêm - thành phố lớn thứ 2 của Lào, quê hương của cố chủ tịch Cayxon Phonevihan.
NGÀY 02: SAVANAKHET - THÀ KHẸT - VIÊNG CHĂN        (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Sau khi ăn sáng Xe và HDV đón quý khách đi tham quan chùa Xay Nhạ Phùm, cảng Sông Mê Kông và Thạt Ing Hang – Thánh địa phật giáo Đông Dương. Khởi hành đi Viêng Chăn. Quý khách ăn trưa tại Thà Khẹt. Chiều: Tiếp tục hành trình đi Viêng Chăn, tham quan bảo tàng cố chủ tịch Cayxon Phonevihan. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối thưởng thức đặc sản Lào, khám phá thủ đô Viêng Chăn .
NGÀY 03: VIÊNG CHĂN            (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Thạt Luỗng - Biểu tượng của Quốc Gia: Khải Hoàn Môn Patuxay và chùa Sisaket cổ kính xây dựng từ năm 1818 lưu giữ 6.840 tượng phật và nhiều kinh sách cổ kính viết bằng tay trên lá cọ. Quý khách ăn trưa. Chiều: Tham quan Vườn Tượng Phật - Công viên hàng trăm tượng phật huyền bí. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và ngủ đêm tại khách sạn. 
NGÀY 4: VIENTIANE - HÀ NỘI              (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa) 
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 824 lúc (18h00 - 19h30) về Hà Nội.Đến sân bay Nội Bài xe đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 528 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)
* Giá bao gồm: 
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - Vientiane - HAN. Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK .
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng¬¬ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng¬¬ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch¬ư¬ơng trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- Ph¬¬¬ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- H¬¬¬ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch ,mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT. 
* Ghi chú: 
- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Trẻ em dư¬ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d¬ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng¬ười lớn); 
- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng¬ười lớn. 
- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 ng¬ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn. 
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------

